# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Καναρινι!!

## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Γεια σας!!
Πριν βρηκαμε ενα δαχτηλιδομενω καναρινακι!!
Δεν ξερω τι σημενει ο κωδικος που εχει πανω!
Ο αριθμος ειναι GR 00 G13 6367
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## lefteris13

ειναι δαχτυλιδι κλειστου τυπου,φετινο πουλι,  ατομου που δεν ανηκει σε καποιο συλλογο, τα γνωστα δαχτυλιδια κλειστου τυπου που μπορει να αγορασει οποιος θελει απο πετ σοπ για να βαλει στα πουλια του..τι χρωμα εχει το πουλι, γιατι μου εφυγε 1 την περασμενη βδομαδα, αλλα χλωμο μετα απο τοσες μερες και τοσο μακρια να ναι αυτο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Το χρωμα ειναι ανοιχτο κιτρινο!
Και να ειματε μακρυα!!
Και ειναι πολυ κουρασμενο!
ηταν ετοιμο να πεθανει και του εδωσα νερο με συριγγα !
Και αμεσος ζωντανεψε!
Τωρα προσπαθει να φαει και κανα σπορακι !

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Μάλλον δικό μου είναι γιατι το είδα πως ερχόταν προς Νέα Ιωνία...

 :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

:Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:

----------


## lefteris13

οχι, το δικο μου ηταν ολοσωμο κανελι  http://imageshack.us/a/img832/6056/my4c.jpg  ..απλα ξερεις οτι ειναι φετινο πουλι, τιποτα αλλο για το ειδος κλπ, βαλε καμια φωτο να το δουμε

----------


## mixalisss

> Μάλλον δικό μου είναι γιατι το είδα πως ερχόταν προς Νέα Ιωνία...


 :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  Βασίλη το δικό σου ήρθε Χίο, το είδα σήμερα έξω από το σπίτι μου!!!   :Happy0196:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## mixalisss

πάντως αν δεν μπορούσατε να το υιοθετήσετε μετα χαράς θα το υιοθετούσα εγώ αλλά μένω μακριά για να το στείλετε

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Η γιαγια μου το βρηκε !
Και δεν ακουει τιποτα!
Δεν με αφηνει να το βοηθησω και κανει του κεφαλοιου τις!
Δυστιχος εχει και 4 ζεμπρακια και ενα καναρινι σε αθλια κατασταση!!
Θελω μια μερα να καλεσω την φιλοζωικη  :Mad0054:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Εγω τωρα δεν εχω κανενα πουλακι   :sad: 
Ηθελα ενα καναρινακι για κενουρια αρχη!
Και αυτο ηταν εφκερια !Ειναι και φετηνο!!
Τελος παντον Μια μερα ολα θα δικεωθουν!
(και παλι εμινα χωρις πουλακιιι)  :sad:

----------


## teo24

> Εγω τωρα δεν εχω κανενα πουλακι  
> Ηθελα ενα καναρινακι για κενουρια αρχη!
> Και αυτο ηταν εφκερια !Ειναι και φετηνο!!
> Τελος παντον Μια μερα ολα θα δικεωθουν!
> (και παλι εμινα χωρις πουλακιιι)



(και παλι εμινα χωρις πουλακιιι) Λες?????

Κυριος εχεις πμ.....

----------


## saxo_29

Εαν καταλαβα καλα...μπραβο Θοδωρη!!!! ::

----------


## teo24

> Εαν καταλαβα καλα...μπραβο Θοδωρη!!!!


Ευχαριστω Κωστα αλλα κατσε να τον πετυχω πρωτα γιατι δεν τον βρισκω να τα πουμε....

----------


## gianniskilkis

Μπράβο Θεόδωρε .... είσαι Άρχοντας !!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

> (και παλι εμινα χωρις πουλακιιι) Λες?????
> 
> Κυριος εχεις πμ.....


ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Και σημερα πεθανε το καναρινι τις γιαιγς μου!
Δεν ειχε ελπιδες
Ειζε καιτι μεσα στο στομα !
Προσπαθησα να το βγαλω αλλα δεν εβγενε!
Επομμενο ηταν! 
 :sad:   :sad:

----------


## jk21

αυτο που μας λες σημαινει οτι μαλλον ειχε ειτε υγρη ευλογια ή τριχομοναδες (μιλαω για αυτο που ειδες στο στομα ). Τοσο το ενα οσο και το αλλο ειναι φουλ μεταδοτικα !

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ποοοο
Μετα παο να πληνω καλαααααα το κλουβι με νερο και φυδι
Ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## lagreco69

> ποοοο
> Μετα παο να πληνω καλαααααα το κλουβι με νερο και φυδι
> Ευχαριστω πολυ!!


Με χλωρινη και χλυαρο θα το πλυνεις. η τριχομοναδα και η ευλογια δεν μασανε απο το ξυδι.

----------


## jk21

1 μερος χλωρινη  10 μερη νερο σε κλουβι και σκευη τροφης και νερου και αν εβαζε την τροφη βουτωντας την ταιστρα στο μπωλ αποθηκευσης ,πεταμα της τροφης 

αν το πουλακι υπαρχει ακομα ,αν μπορουσες να βγαλεις φωτο το στομα του να δουμε τι ηταν

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Το πουλακι το εθαψε η γιαγια μου στη αυλη !
ΘΑ το πληνω με χλωωρινη
!

----------

